# Preview of BMW at the NY Auto Show - 3 Series GT and 328d



## Joelgk (Dec 14, 2012)

The 2 liter diesel that does the job on 3 er and 5 er in Europe and Asia has 177-184 bhp!. So, how does the 328D in the USA have only 180 bhp? There is also no 328D in Europe or Asia! The next engine size is the 2.5 Lt which is closer to 205 BHP....Is there a compromise in the US ?


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

I had read earlier that the Concept Active Tourer (1-series GT?) would not be coming to the US, but does the fact that BMW is showing it in NY mean that the do plan to offer it here? Has BMW in the past shown concept vehicles in the US that it has no plans to sell here? This is a vehicle that might interest me, but I wasn't holding out any hope it would be an option for me.


----------

